# Classifieds > Births, Deaths & Marriages >  i'm married!!  Dunnet-Simpson wedding

## annemarie482

i am delighted to announce that i am now a married woman!!

*Gordon Dunnet and Annemarie Simpson* 
_(son of Andrew and Gloria Dunnet , Auckhorn farm & daughter of Mark Simpson and Sharon Lakey of high street Keiss)_
were married at the Weigh Inn Hotel (in a humanist ceremony)
on 16th june 2012

we had a wonderful day, surrounded by family and friends.
have added a couple pics  :Smile:

----------


## Blondie

You look lovely Annemarie and your kids are very cute!

----------


## donss

Hey: Congratulations! Pics are wonderful..... :-)

----------


## tennents

Hey, congrats, looked like it was a lovely day, all the best for the future

----------


## annemarie482

thank you all!
happiest day of our lives  :Smile:

----------


## secrets in symmetry

> You look lovely Annemarie and your kids are very cute!


I'll second that! Congratulations Mrs Dunnet!

It's good to put faces to names - especially when it's one of the forum's more sensible posters.  ::

----------


## annemarie482

> I'll second that! Congratulations Mrs Dunnet!
> 
> It's good to put faces to names - especially when it's one of the forum's more sensible posters.


thank you!
and who told you i was sensible?!  ::

----------


## secrets in symmetry

> thank you!
> and who told you i was sensible?!


I told myself - which isn't a very strong recommendation, but on this occasion I'm sure I'm right.  ::

----------


## poppett

Thank you for sharing your special day with us.   Keith`s photographs are lovely.............and the love just shines out of them all.xx

----------


## Tilly Teckel

Congratulations and best wishes for a long and happy life together x

----------

